# Removal of sebaceous cyst



## AHESLER (Feb 19, 2013)

I work for an urgent care and we see patients coming in with an inflammed or infected sebaceous cyst.  The doctor makes an incision at the infected area and uses a sharp instrument to remove the entire cyst.  No skin is being removed only the sac conaining the fatty tissue and fluid.  This is usually either packed or sutured.  What is the correct code for this procedure?


----------



## 00054680 (Feb 19, 2013)

*cyst removal*

look at removal cyst 10040, 10060 and 10061 for more complicated with packing or surgical closure


----------



## AHESLER (Feb 19, 2013)

Aren't those codes for an incision and drainage? We are actually removing a pea-like cyst from under the skin.  In the CPT book by the 100xx codes it says to see codes 114xx for excision but when I look at these it looks like we should be taking the skin around the area that is being removed?


----------

